
Ask HN: Is there any opensource database of cities that provide city population? - r34
I&#x27;m particularly interested in European cities. Data I need is:
city
country
lgn
ltd<p>I need to query like: &quot;SELECT * from cities WHERE population &gt; x&quot;<p>I didn&#x27;t manage to Google anything.<p>(sorry for using &quot;provide&quot; instead of &quot;provides&quot; in title, but it had 81 characters with &quot;s&quot;) :)
======
AdmiralAsshat
You might try searching for Census data for the country in question.

~~~
webtechgal
That (census data search) has worked for me in the past.

~~~
r34
thanks & thanks

